# My First Quilting Project in 10 years



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I go through phases where I am obsessed with sewing and quilting and won't do another project for a long time. The last time I made a creative quilting project was 2001. I just started a crib quilt, and here it is ready for basting.
Now lets see if I can successfully post a photo

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/goatherders/crib%20quilt/[img]

I Knew it!! Couldn't be done.

[url]http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa293/goatherders/crib%20quilt/[/url]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Here ya go - Goatsareus's quilt:










That is VERY nice and I hope to see it finished soon!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow that is VERY nice! I really like it!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks everybody, and esp. Dandish for posting the photo. I also needed the encouragment to finish it soon because I am stuck. I have the center finished quilting in the ditch with my walking foot and am scared to try the free motion foot. I want to script write the parents-to-be names in white all around the white inner border and probably a free hand clam shell on the outer gray border, but I really need to practice my free hand quilting!! Better get busy..


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

That is truly beautiful!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Really nice job!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The crib quilt is gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Excellent job! I wish I could get my corners to match up like that!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE it!! Pinwheels are sooo timeless and always look stunning to me!!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That is beautiful.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful combination of colors.

Good job!

Carol


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love Luv Love It !!!!!!
Great Job !!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

okay, I practiced on the computer thread trying to post a photo, and i failed. But I'm trying again...I have just started tacking the binding to the back..







[/IMG]


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

well, I'll be derned..







[/IMG]


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

beautiful!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Gorgeous! And a wonderful heirloom gift for a lucky baby and parents!

You should be proud and inspired to other projects!

dawn


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you so much.

Yes, I am pleased with this baby quilt for my nephew and his family to be, and of course I see things I would have done differently if I had it to do over..

I too hope it inspires me to start a new phase of quilt making, I certainly have a few UFO's left over from my last phase! The ocean waves pattern has intrigued me and I had started a wall hanging in blues and aquas, lets see if I can find that UFO after 10+ years..


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

You have done a wonderful job! Very nice quilt. Don't stop now. We'll be waiting on pics of your ocean waves


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

Look at those matching points! I am in awe. So beautiful!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful quilt, and since it isn't in pastels or kiddie prints, it is one a child would be willing to use for many years.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Dandish said:


> You have done a wonderful job! Very nice quilt. Don't stop now. We'll be waiting on pics of your ocean waves


I am on it!! Turns out it is Storm at Sea, not Ocean Waves, LOL, so much for my memory. I started out with a problem, I had the first two completed blocks, but no matching material anywhere. So I had to go shopping today for material to do the project. And did I mention it is paper pieced? After a few false starts, I am ready to dig in.


----------

